# Installshield Error Code: -5006 : 0x8000ffff



## InterWebWarrior (Dec 21, 2012)

So I got Black And White 2 from GAME and when I tried to install it I got the Installshield Error Code:-5006 : 0x8000ffff. The full contents of the error are as follows: Error Code:	-5006 : 0x8000ffff
Error Information:
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\ObjectHolder.cpp (442)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (87)
>Kernel\FileGroup.cpp (520)
>Kernel\ServiceProvider.cpp (109)
>Kerne>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1284)
PAPP:Black & White® 2
PVENDOR:Lionhead Studios (http://www.lionhead.com/bw2)
PGUID9E52CD1-9DF1-4A8A-9BDC-1E5E53982F2B
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows XP Service Pack 1 (7601) BT_OTHER 15508.30444


I have searched the whole internet for answers but to no avail. Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried compatibility mode as a administrator for XP SP2? > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## InterWebWarrior (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for replying. I have tried that and sadly the problem persists


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets try renaming the Installshield folder.

Click the Start Orb > Computer > Hard Drive (C > Program Files(x86) > Common Files > InstallShield
Right-click on the InstallShield folder and select Rename.
Rename the file by adding .old to the end of the folder name so it is named InstallShield.old.


----------



## InterWebWarrior (Dec 21, 2012)

I tried that and the error still appeared


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be of help Fix problems that programs cannot be installed or uninstalled


----------



## InterWebWarrior (Dec 21, 2012)

I tried that and apparently no fixes were applied


----------

